# Butane honey oil: solvent to weed ratio



## lowerarchy (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone have a rough idea how many oz/mls of butane you need to do some amount of trim? I've been planning to make this stuff forever but I never get around to it and now I've got a pretty good bag of sugar leaf built up and I'm wondering how many cans I'll need to get. My intuition is telling me a 2:1 ratio of butane to trim would work, e.g. 1 160g can for 80g of trim.

I looked around at a few threads here but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## stems&seeds (Jan 31, 2011)

Well most butane cans are sized in terms of ML. I used to use an entire 320ml can of Vector per each run of about 14g bud. I have cut that figure in half and gotten the same results, actually speeds up the process slightly as you dont have to burn off as much butane. So right now I've been running 10ml per gram of bud with good results. I could probably lower the butane slightly, but too much and I'd worry about it not extracting it's full potential.
I'd play around with it until you find a ratio that works well for your setup. I'd probably start around 10ml:1g and experiment with different amounts of both.
Weigh your trim or bud, do a run then weigh the extract. Document your results and over time I'm sure you'll find a sweet spot.
Heat that Ti baby!!


----------



## lowerarchy (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright, I'll give it a shot with 10:1 and let you know how it goes. Thanks man.


----------



## Unnk (Feb 1, 2011)

tbh i have 2 pyrex dishes and 4 tubes 1 dish for first run with all 4 tubes till clear the next dish is for a second run through of the material till clear again can usually get 1.5 -2g of bho per ounce of dry trim


----------



## hizzed (Nov 14, 2011)

How do you know how much butane is released???


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always heard and done 12 oz butane to 1oz bud.


----------

